# Andrew Whittuck's PHOTO HOLIDAYS IN FRANCE



## radnor (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi all

I recently went on a great photo excursion in france with an excellent teacher, Andrew Whittuck I would recommend this to anyone wanting to expand on their skills in a beautiful setting.. 

see our images if you want to check the quality of work produced.
its a flickr page, i hope people can load it with no problems:

http://flickr.com/photos/photoholidaysfrance/

id be keen to know what people think

oh and the food prepared by the live-in chef is amazing

- Radnor
(if anyone is interested Andrew's website is www.photoholidaysfrance.co.uk)


----------

